# how do I find an RRSP?



## williambel4 (Sep 12, 2017)

I had lost track of an RRSP when moving to a different town my mail wasn't forwarded to my new address and don't recall what financial institute I was dealing with. my bank had merged with another. I used a portion of my RRSP as a down payment on a new home buyers plan. I and paying the money back with no penalties but don't know where I am paying it back to. cam someone out there help?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Please forgive me for what I am tempted to do.... :hopelessness:


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

williambel4 said:


> I had lost track of an RRSP when moving to a different town my mail wasn't forwarded to my new address and don't recall what financial institute I was dealing with. my bank had merged with another. I used a portion of my RRSP as a down payment on a new home buyers plan. I and paying the money back with no penalties but don't know where I am paying it back to. cam someone out there help?



assuming this story is real & you are not pulling our collective leg, i would imagine the CRA can point you to the correct financial institution that presently holds your RRSP.

be of good cheer. Consider how much worse it would have been if you had forgotten a young child.


_forgive us our trespasses
as we forgive those
who trespass against us_​


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

williambel4 said:


> I had lost track of an RRSP when moving to a different town my mail wasn't forwarded to my new address and don't recall what financial institute I was dealing with. my bank had merged with another. I used a portion of my RRSP as a down payment on a new home buyers plan. I and paying the money back with no penalties but don't know where I am paying it back to. cam someone out there help?


First of all, your home buyers repayment can be made to any rsp you own. So you can go to any FI that offers RSP's, open an RSP, make deposit and designate that as repayment when you do your taxes.
In regards to tracking down your existimg RSP, did you not give Canada Post a forwarding address? Do you not keep your old RSP and bank statements, either paper, electronic, or on line? Do you any of your old tax returns?
If you have your tax returns, there will be RSP tax receipt with the name of the institution on them.


----------



## Joe Black (Aug 3, 2015)

williambel4 said:


> I and paying the money back with no penalties but don't know where I am paying it back to.


The only way you can "pay back" in the home buyer's plan is to pay into one of your RRSP plans and designate a portion of that as a repayment when you do your taxes. So I don't see how you could not know who you are paying back to - you are paying back to yourself.

Surely you can at least narrow down which financial institution the original RRSP was with? You can ask the most likely ones if they have you on file. I actually "rediscovered" a small RRSP I had lost track of when I opened a savings account at TD, the guy just did a routine search and said "there you are". My excuse for losing track is that it was actually set up by mom when I was in university.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> be of good cheer. Consider how much worse it would have been if you had forgotten a young child.
> :biggrin-new:]


:glee: now don't judge HP. I can say I have forgotten my young and a toddler too. It wasn't too bad, but it was only for a minute. I also drove off on a child. It was only worse when she caught up to me. She tells everyone that story. 

Thanks for the reminder things can always be worse and making me lol.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> be of good cheer. Consider how much worse it would have been if you had forgotten a young child.


Post of the year. :chuncky:

OP, You don't have to pay back to the same RSP account but if there was any value in the account then the advice to call CRA is good.


----------



## caltran (Mar 16, 2017)

Don't be too harsh on him, I was cleaning out some old files a few weeks and stumbled upon a small RRSP that I had over at Altamira. I couldn't remember for the life of me if I did anything with it so I gave National Bank a call (they took over Altamira way back when) and they were nice enough to tell me what I did with it (transferred it over to RBC DI) . I was actually really impressed with their record keeping since this was over 12 years ago but they were able to find it with my SIN.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Similar tale, I just went thru papers with a negligent family member and found reference to a 15 year old group RRSP. They didn't know if it still existed or not. Called, it had moved from Manulife to Dejardins at some point, chased them down, they were able to look it up and transfer the modest ~$1800 balance to fm's current bank acc (net of w/h tax).
A month later and it has been largely used up on cigarettes and beer by now.
Living for a good time - but not a long time - I hope.


----------

